# Cool vid on Kicker Install



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting that. I didn't know a turnkey solution for the Cruze was available.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Why won't the kicker work with the pioneer system? I admit, I skimmed through the vid so I apologize if it was in there.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect the Pioneer system doesn't have the interface for the required auxiliary amp. I just wish this weren't so bloody expensive.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

obermd said:


> I suspect the Pioneer system doesn't have the interface for the required auxiliary amp. I just wish this weren't so bloody expensive.


Agreed.... Saw this a while back and couldn't justify the cost. 700-800.00 would be more reasonable although 500 would be the sweet spot.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

At 500 I would seriously consider it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I love how he doesn't even show us how it sounds though, how convenient, lol! I know youtube is funny about audio copyright but he could have played us at least like a 30-45 sec music sample!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> I love how he doesn't even show us how it sounds though, how convenient, lol! I know youtube is funny about audio copyright but he could have played us at least like a 30-45 sec music sample!


Your computer speakers via his microphone wouldn't sound anything like it does in the car.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That's exactly the design I want. Leaves the trunk space practically untouched. But yeah price is too high for me. Crutchfield has it for $1250?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GM lists it for 1250 as well.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

After tax season - maybe someone should set up a discount group buy!


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Sonic said:


> After tax season - maybe someone should set up a discount group buy!


sounds like an excellent idea!:sigh:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

At $500, I could create a system that would knock the socks off of any OEM-based Kicker system (including my humble profit), and I will stand by that statement should anyone want to challenge me on it. 

See this thread for details:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/10215-audio-questions.html


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

So when are you going to take a stab at the side mount design? 
I'd be in for that. If it helps, i'm not interested in blowing kicker's socks off sound. lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mick said:


> So when are you going to take a stab at the side mount design?
> I'd be in for that. If it helps, i'm not interested in blowing kicker's socks off sound. lol


I've been working on a side mount design for a little while now actually, in between the backed up orders I have on standard boxes. I just haven't said anything because I wanted to wait till it was done. The demand is simply far too high for me to simply ignore it, lol. How soon do you need one? I have all of the parts here, including two more subs and compact amplifiers.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice!

The Cruze isn't going to get love until tax time so no hurry. Care to share progress pics?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mick said:


> Nice!
> 
> The Cruze isn't going to get love until tax time so no hurry. Care to share progress pics?


No pics yet, but it will probably be done some time in January. I've been busy working on other boxes I had backed up for a while. There is only one affordable sub that I know of that will sound great in that small of a box and it's the one I decided to use. Very high build quality, and it will look and sound great.


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

I would be interested in a compact, corner-mount sub, sometime in 2013. Let me know when you get your final design done.

Just out of curiosity - I haven't looked to see if the rear deck is cut for the 6x9 speakers that the Pioneer system uses, but what's the thought on putting a couple of free-air 6x9 subs in the rear deck? Tang Band W69-1042J 6"x9" Subwoofer 264-837


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

DMC said:


> I would be interested in a compact, corner-mount sub, sometime in 2013. Let me know when you get your final design done.
> 
> Just out of curiosity - I haven't looked to see if the rear deck is cut for the 6x9 speakers that the Pioneer system uses, but what's the thought on putting a couple of free-air 6x9 subs in the rear deck? Tang Band W69-1042J 6"x9" Subwoofer 264-837


Don't do it. It's simply a bad idea. The trunk isn't sealed off enough to allow you to get any amount of deep bass out of 6x9 subwoofers in general, unless all you're looking for is boomy bass. That, and you'd have to make some custom brackets to mount the subs to the 6x9 holes. On top of that, the rear deck pad on the base system isn't designed to support 6x9s. The Pioneer upgraded systems actually have a different rear deck with a grille opening for the 6x9 subwoofers to allow the sound to get through without getting muffled. I guess you could make your own holes and install an aftermarket grille, but I don't like making permanent cosmetic modifications unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Or you could purchase the replacement rear deck with the holes. It's available on gmpartsdirect.com.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

On the subject of this kicker system upgrade, I see it appears there is two kits available. One Is just the Sub/amp, the other one is like the one in the video with the amp for the inside speakers. Both are listed on Crutchfield website. Also note, the first link appears to work with the Pioneer factory system. 

*Soundgate Substage system by Kicker(sub/amp): $699*
Soundgate™ SubStage™ SCRU11 by Kicker Custom-fit powered subwoofer for 2011-up Chevrolet Cruze at Crutchfield.com

*Soundgate Power Stage System by Kicker(two amps & sub): $1249*
Soundgate™ Powerstage™ System by Kicker Upgrade the factory sound system in select 2011-up Chevy Cruze models (without Pioneer Audio) at Crutchfield.com


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Don't do it. It's simply a bad idea. The trunk isn't sealed off enough to allow you to get any amount of deep bass out of 6x9 subwoofers in general, unless all you're looking for is boomy bass. That, and you'd have to make some custom brackets to mount the subs to the 6x9 holes. On top of that, the rear deck pad on the base system isn't designed to support 6x9s. The Pioneer upgraded systems actually have a different rear deck with a grille opening for the 6x9 subwoofers to allow the sound to get through without getting muffled. I guess you could make your own holes and install an aftermarket grille, but I don't like making permanent cosmetic modifications unless absolutely necessary.


I probably wouldn't, as there really isn't a true free-air 6x9 or appropriate sub available. But keep in mind that you're not treating the trunk as a sealed box, this makes it an IB setup where what you want is separation between the trunk and passenger compartments. I have heard IB subs in a home theater setups, they can produce impressive bass.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

DMC said:


> I probably wouldn't, as there really isn't a true free-air 6x9 or appropriate sub available. But keep in mind that you're not treating the trunk as a sealed box, this makes it an IB setup where what you want is separation between the trunk and passenger compartments. I have heard IB subs in a home theater setups, they can produce impressive bass.


I've heard them too, and yes, they do produce impressive bass, although you need very significant amounts of excursion and cone area to do it well.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

spacedout said:


> On the subject of this kicker system upgrade, I see it appears there is two kits available. One Is just the Sub/amp, the other one is like the one in the video with the amp for the inside speakers. Both are listed on Crutchfield website. Also note, the first link appears to work with the Pioneer factory system.
> 
> *Soundgate Substage system by Kicker(sub/amp): $699*
> Soundgate™ SubStage™ SCRU11 by Kicker Custom-fit powered subwoofer for 2011-up Chevrolet Cruze at Crutchfield.com
> ...


So I bought the Kicker with the amps and sub and attempted the install myself. I'm not a pro at this but have done other systems. 

The good news is that to my ears it sounds excellent. Good bass and plenty of power without distortion. Better "imaging". I'm an old dude and listen to mostly classical and jazz. A huge improvement in sound. The amp for the factory speakers fits way up under the dash out of sight and the car, other than the sub in the trunk, is appears identical to stock.

The bad news is that (1) I cracked the drivers door plastic sill plate [new one is ordered] (2) Scratched the HVAC controls [new one ordered] (3) couldn't finish the installation myself. A local Kicker dealer did the install for $95 which is what I should have done in the first place. Sigh.

Is it worth it? Yes but the price is pretty steep (I paid $970 before the cost of all my mistakes). Would I have been better off using some other alternatives mentioned in this thread? Probably.


----------



## smkur50 (May 5, 2013)

Just bought our Cruze a couple days ago..I knew the 6 speaker stock system sucks. Found out as a dealer installed accessory I can have added to my financing of the car, installed for an extra $1149.00. Got an appointment to get it put in next week.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

smkur50 said:


> Just bought our Cruze a couple days ago..I knew the 6 speaker stock system sucks. Found out as a dealer installed accessory I can have added to my financing of the car, installed for an extra $1149.00. Got an appointment to get it put in next week.



I would highly suggest against getting them to put that unit in at that price... Talk to XtremeRevolution before spending that cash. I put a system in (just from peicing my onwn items together) about 3 times the power amount for almost 1\3 the cost. XtremeRevolution knows alot about the audio systems and could well out do both the cost and performence. Alot of members have ordered from him and I dont think I have ever heard one complain about they got for their money from him in comparission to the kicker unit. If you research the kicker unit, a similar one is availble for the camaro and I read a few reviews on them,and most say they wish they had not gotten the kicker unit for the cost.


----------



## beachbum1970 (Feb 3, 2011)

MD5335 said:


> So I bought the Kicker with the amps and sub and attempted the install myself. I'm not a pro at this but have done other systems.
> 
> The good news is that to my ears it sounds excellent. Good bass and plenty of power without distortion. Better "imaging". I'm an old dude and listen to mostly classical and jazz. A huge improvement in sound.


Just curious, the one disappointment I have with the base stock system is that the sound all comes from the front, as if the "stage" is on the dash. I've been in several cars (a rental Dodge Charger, with the base stereo for example) where the sound seems to "envelope" you from all around. I know it's a personal taste, but that's how I like my sound. When you say "better imaging", is that what you were talking about?


----------



## smkur50 (May 5, 2013)

OK, been installed..few reasons I went with the kicker setup. I didn't want to invade on any cargo room as much as I could help. This is our economy/reliable/long trip car..high end stuff like horsepower(cruze is joke for in the upper RPMs) and sound system I will save for my hotrod(GMC Syclone) The kicker stuff is tucked away nicely. Secondly, I don't feel like doing the install even though I am capable. Don't want any money coming out of pocket up front. We traded in out 2009 corolla S with the JBL system and for a lil factory stereo..it jammed..so thats all I need. This 6 speaker system sucked big time..now after the install I can say it sounds a step up from my corolla JBL system (which was a $1200 option if I remember right..and well worth it) Very pleased with the clarity and bass. All in all if I guy is negotiating a deal on a new cruze he can haggle in the dealer to install the Kicker system and enjoy a warranty on it. I give it a 9.5 out of a 10 for a dealer/factory system.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

smkur50 said:


> OK, been installed..few reasons I went with the kicker setup. I didn't want to invade on any cargo room as much as I could help. This is our economy/reliable/long trip car..high end stuff like horsepower(cruze is joke for in the upper RPMs) and sound system I will save for my hotrod(GMC Syclone) The kicker stuff is tucked away nicely. Secondly, I don't feel like doing the install even though I am capable. Don't want any money coming out of pocket up front. We traded in out 2009 corolla S with the JBL system and for a lil factory stereo..it jammed..so thats all I need. This 6 speaker system sucked big time..now after the install I can say it sounds a step up from my corolla JBL system (which was a $1200 option if I remember right..and well worth it) Very pleased with the clarity and bass. All in all if I guy is negotiating a deal on a new cruze he can haggle in the dealer to install the Kicker system and enjoy a warranty on it. I give it a 9.5 out of a 10 for a dealer/factory system.


I too am looking into this setup. I am very aware that there are better audio options out there for the money, but I’m not trying to shake the block, or anything like that. I just want a nice sounding system that doesn't rattle the trunk, or have people looking at the car at a stoplight, saying look at that tool Also, like you, I'm not willing to give up much cargo space. This system is plug and play and easy on the alternator. All things I like. I have a good dealer "connection", so I’m hoping I can get this purchased and installed for under a grand. It's been almost 3 months. Are you still enjoying it?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

any way we could get some pics and maybe a audio related video of your kicker setup?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I follow ya starks ,,,,,,,...,,,, I did my own install , nothing like that weak plastic stuff . I will send you a pic if you can stand to be blown away ...and for the money X knows his component and bass audio ..


----------



## Akraemer136 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey everyone! I'm new here just signed up. Anyway I took the plunge and ordered the kicker factory kit. I found a site that has it cheaper than the kicker website. I know it's still a little overpriced but I think the convenience factor is worth it. Here is the link.

http://www.shopchevyparts.com/elect...-dsp-amp-with-mylink/19119228-p-92278377.html


----------



## stanski1 (May 20, 2014)

Are you for real? :icon_scratch:

I would recommend reading this forum before spending that money on that. You can do way better for a fraction of that cost.


----------



## mikes_cruze (Sep 19, 2014)

Akraemer136 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new here just signed up. Anyway I took the plunge and ordered the kicker factory kit. I found a site that has it cheaper than the kicker website. I know it's still a little overpriced but I think the convenience factor is worth it. Here is the link.
> 
> 2014 Cruze Kicker Audio Upgrade 200-Watt Sub and DSP Amp with MyLink - 19119228 - Electronics - Cruze



Hi all...So please don't kill me, but I went ahead and bought the Kicker sub and Amp for my new 2014 Cruze also. I didn't know about this site until after I installed the system.

Only question I have to those also using the Kicker system, is the Bass sound coming out of the 10" sub isn't very loud at all. Besides the Tone control on the Myink, Are there any other adjustments to give more kick??


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

At first, I wasn't all that impressed and a little let down. It seemed under powered in my opinion and just not as good as I anticipated. Keep in mind, I did not opt for the optional front amp. I came back to it later and messed with the tone settings and noticed when I messed with the balance from center (0) to left (15) the sub's bass didn't change at all. When I balanced it to the right (15) the sub's bass was gone. So I tore it all apart to confirm the wires were spliced correctly. So I did some research & found that the directions have you splice into the Left Front speaker: (+) dark blue & (-) brown with dark blue stripe which explains why adjusting the balance to the Left didn't change anything & Right muted the sub. It just didn't seem right to me, so I decided to stick with the Left Front (+) dark blue, but switched the other to the Right Front (-) yellow with black stripe & it sounds much fuller. I don't know exactly how the amp is setup, but I'm guessing this would be a "bridged" install? Either way, it sounds much better. It has more power output and now matches my expectations and in my opinion, how it should be. Now when I balance from left to right, the sub just quiets down some, but is never muted.


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Mike, have you been able to resolve the subs volume issue? Mj, where was the splice made for the left front speaker? i am thinking about having this professionally done, (everyone loves a warranty). I also noticed someone mentioned that the factory sound stage is "on the dash" does the DSP kit fix this? I am wanting the sound to envelope me more and be more of a surround sound..


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

jasondcruze said:


> Mj, where was the splice made for the left front speaker? i am thinking about having this professionally done, (everyone loves a warranty).


The splice is made right behind the head unit within the main wiring harness. I would not pay someone to install this system. It is literally 98% plug and play. Warranty businesses wouldn't be in business if they paid out. Save your money.


----------

